# تساؤلات حول الفداء والمحبه



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

من الاشياء التى تستحق عناء البحث فعلا هى العقائد فمهما كان البحث مضنيا فالحقيقه تستحق عناء البحث .

ومن الاشياء التى استوقتنى بالامس وانا افكر فى عقيدة المسيحيين هى مسالة محبة الله للعالم ولهذا فداهم بان جعل نفسه على الصليب لتكفير الخطيه عن ادم ونسله .. فقفز الى رأسى تساؤل لم يخطر على بالى من قبل رغم انى اقرأ فى المسيحيه منذ اكثر من ثلاثة سنوات 

انا لست من هواة طرح المواضيع فى اتجاه نقض العقيده المسيحيه ولكن قررت انت اتشارك معكم هذه الخاطره التى الحت علي بشده طوال ليلة امس فلعلى اجد اجابه لدى احدكم لم تكن قد بلغتى خلال بحثى فى الكتاب المقدس وشروحات القساوسه .

اعتذر عن المقدمه وادخل فى صميم التساؤل..

الله يحب العالم هكذا الاعتقاد المسيحى وبذل ابنه الوحيد ليفدى العالم من الخطيه 
ولكن فى اللحظه الدراماتيكيه التى صلب فيها الله على الصليب من اجل حبه للعالم 
نجد انه ورط اشخاصا فى صلبه ولم يفديهم ان كانت حقا هذه مشيئة الله ان يأتى ويصلب لماذا لم يبرىء من صلبوه ام انه جاء ليفدى العالم ولكن ترك هؤلاء بلا فداء 

واذا كانت خطية الانسان حقا فى حق الله تستدعى ان يصلب الله فاعتقد اننا نحتاج ان يصلب من اجلنا ملايين المرات .


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء ممن سيتصدى للرد  مشكورا  المختصر المفيد  ..


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2010)

> اتجاه نقض العقيده المسيحيه​


*اولا العقيدة المسيحية لا تنقض يا اخ !! 
بل الخطأ يكون في العقول الغير قادرة على استيعاب هذه العقيدة نظرا لايمانهم بعقيدة اعطت صورة مشوهة عن الإله الحقيقي و عن الديانة المسيحية 



واذا كانت خطية الانسان حقا فى حق الله تستدعى ان يصلب الله فاعتقد اننا نحتاج ان يصلب من اجلنا ملايين المرات​

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ .... 
المسيح مات على الصليب فداءا للبشرية عن الخطيئة الاصلية التي ارتكبها أدم و حواء 
فبسبب هذه الخطيئة فقد الانسان العيش مع حضرة الرب 
و بموت المسيح على الصليب غلب الموت بالموت 
و هذا معناه ان المسيح قد فتح ابواب الملكوت للانسان و حرره من الهلاك/ الموت الابدي 

​*


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> الله يحب العالم هكذا الاعتقاد المسيحى وبذل ابنه الوحيد ليفدى العالم من الخطيه
> ولكن فى اللحظه الدراماتيكيه التى صلب فيها الله على الصليب من اجل حبه للعالم
> نجد انه ورط اشخاصا فى صلبه ولم يفديهم ان كانت حقا هذه مشيئة الله ان يأتى ويصلب لماذا لم يبرىء من صلبوه ام انه جاء ليفدى العالم ولكن ترك هؤلاء بلا فداء


ما دليلك ان الله لم يغفر لهم؟؟؟

ما دليلك ان من صلب الرب سيحاسب على انه المذنب؟؟؟



> واذا كانت خطية الانسان حقا فى حق الله تستدعى ان يصلب الله فاعتقد اننا نحتاج ان يصلب من اجلنا ملايين المرات .


لننتهي من السؤال الاول نعود لسؤالك التاني...

شكرا لك حبيبي...


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> لكن فى اللحظه الدراماتيكيه التى صلب فيها الله على الصليب من اجل حبه للعالم
> نجد انه ورط اشخاصا فى صلبه ولم يفديهم ان كانت حقا هذه مشيئة الله ان يأتى ويصلب لماذا لم يبرىء من صلبوه ام انه جاء ليفدى العالم ولكن ترك هؤلاء بلا فداء



*فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». ................ (لو  23 :  34)*


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». ................ (لو 23 : 34)*


 في الصميم...

لكنني ما زلت اطالب بمرجع موثوق...

ما دليلك ان الله لم يغفر لهم؟؟؟

ما دليلك ان من صلب الرب سيحاسب على انه المذنب؟؟؟

شكرا لك حبيبي...


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> واذا كانت خطية الانسان حقا فى حق الله تستدعى ان يصلب الله فاعتقد اننا نحتاج ان يصلب من اجلنا ملايين المرات .



*وهذا ما يحدث فى القداس الإلهى, فى سر الأفخارستيا  .................*


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

من صلب المسيح يا اعزائى ؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> من صلب المسيح يا اعزائى ؟؟


 جاوب على اسئلتي بعدين اقولك...


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> من صلب المسيح يا اعزائى ؟؟


 الرجاء اذا كنت عايز تفهم خليك في الموضوع وبلاش التشتيت...

انسى التشتيت هنا...


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تشتيت ايه مين هما يا سيد صوت اللى انت قولت عنهم قال لهم اغفر لهم يا ابتاه؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> تشتيت ايه مين هما يا سيد صوت اللى انت قولت عنهم قال لهم اغفر لهم يا ابتاه؟؟؟


من اين لك مفهوم ان الله سيحاسبهم؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*تنبيه للأخ نصر 29*​ 
*عليك الإلتزام بسؤال واحد فقط *
*وعدم التشعب والتشتيت لكي لا يغلق الموضوع*
*علما أن *
*قانون القسم لا يسمح بأكثر من سؤال في اليوم الواحد*
*إلا إذا فهمنا منك أن الإجابة قد تمت على السؤال الأول *
*وهذا بغض النظر عن قبوله أو رفضه *​

*لأن الخلاص لا نفرض على أحد *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> من صلب المسيح يا اعزائى ؟؟



*أهذه اسئلة أم شبهة, أنت هنا لتسأل لتنال أجابة

أما إن كانت شبهة فى دماغك فراسل الأدارة لنقل الموضوع للشبهات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> تشتيت ايه مين هما يا سيد صوت اللى انت قولت عنهم قال لهم اغفر لهم يا ابتاه؟؟؟



*عن ماذا تتكلم يا رجل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ركز علشان تعرف تفهم, إن كنت تريد أن تفهم*


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرومان هم من صلبوا المسيح بامر من اليهود 
و المسيح طلب الغفران لكل من اراد صلبه 
​*


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جيد الاخت فهمت قصدى اهى 

وهل قبل الغفران ام لم يقبل 

فان كان قبل فاليهود فى الملكوت رغم كفرهم ورغم انه وصفهم فى يوحنا 19 قائلا (الذى سلمنى اليك له خطيه اعظم)

فهكذا هل فهمت شىء يا سيد صوت اليس هذا اصل الموضوع 

الم تحتجوا وتقولوا انه غفر لهم ..


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الاستاذه امه شكرا لتنبيهك وانا ملتزم به


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> جيد الاخت فهمت قصدى اهى
> 
> وهل قبل الغفران ام لم يقبل
> 
> ...



*لا لم أفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*ينقل الى الشبهات*​


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا لم أفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



جيد 

اين اليهود فى ميزان الايمان المسيحى ؟؟ فى الملكوت ام فى غيرها 

قال عنهم المسيح فى يوحنا 19  (الذى اسلمنى اليك له خطيه اعظم)

جيد هم كانوا مشاركين فى الصلب وكان بمشورتهم 

فكيف اتى ليفدى العالم ويدين صالبيه

انت قولت انه سأل لهم المغفره فكيف سأل الله لهم المغفره ومع ذلك ظلوا على مخالفتهم له 

اتمنى تكون وضحت هكذا


----------



## qwyui (8 نوفمبر 2010)

عشرة على عشرة الرد رائع وربنا يعطيكم الفم الحكيم للرد وبقوة الروح القدس امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> جيد
> 
> اين اليهود فى ميزان الايمان المسيحى ؟؟ فى الملكوت ام فى غيرها



*لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا» (اع  10 :  43)*


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اللى دلوقتى مش فاهم معلش وضح انت بقى انا سالت حضرتك عن اليهود فين هما قولى يا يمين يا شمال لا تضع نصوص فقد استنبط منها انا استنباط خاطىء فتعود وتلومنى


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا اللى دلوقتى مش فاهم معلش وضح انت بقى انا سالت حضرتك عن اليهود فين هما قولى يا يمين يا شمال لا تضع نصوص فقد استنبط منها انا استنباط خاطىء فتعود وتلومنى


*
الأمر بسيط

المغفرة متاحة لكل من يؤمن أنه سينال خلاص من خلال فداء السيد المسيح له على الصليب

وهناك يهود آمنوا, فنالوا الخلاص

وهناك رومان من صاليبيه آمنوا, فنالوا الخلاص

وهناك من عاين وعاش مع السيد المسيح وشاركه أعاجيبه, لكنه أسلم نفسه لشهوات الغنى والسلطة, فلم ينال الخلاص وهلك بشهوته

إذا الخلاص والمغفرة متاح للجميع, حتى لصالبيه, لكن لابد من الإيمان والتوبة*


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

عزيزى انا لم اتحدث عن مسالة الايمان والتزام الشريعه من عدمها 

عندما اراد الله ان يلزم الناس بشرائع لتقويم حياتهم ولدفعهم عن اتباع الاهواء والشهوات بعث بالرسل وايدهم بالمعجزات 

اما هنا القضيه مختلفه الله اتى بنفسه لهدف واحد هو فداء البشريه التى يحبها 

فمن البديهى ان تكون عمليه الفداء وما يحيطها من ملابسات كلها بمحبه وان لا يكون فى طيات احداثها تحميل الناس خطيه اخرى .. وهو نفسه قالها كما قلت لك فى انجيل يوحنا 

قال هم يحملون خطيه .

تحياتى لك


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لعلى اوضح لك اكثر حتى اضعك معى فى الصوره لكى لا تلتبس عليك الامور 

المسيح قال او بايمانك انت الله قال انهم يحملون خطيه لانهم سلموه 

فاذا كان هو اتى ليصلب اساسا لانه يحب العالم كيف يحمل من ساعده على فداء العالم (بكونه سلمه ليصلب )
كيف حمله خطيه كيف قال انه بتسليمه له حمل خطيه

الطبيعى ان هذه مشيئته فكان احرى به ان يشكر من سلموه لانهم ساعدوه على ان تنفذ مشيئته فى ان يصلب عوضا عنا  لا ان يحملهم خطيه .


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

> واذا كانت خطية الانسان حقا فى حق الله تستدعى ان يصلب الله فاعتقد اننا نحتاج ان يصلب من اجلنا ملايين المرات .





*عقيدة الفداء عقيدة راسخة في الكنيسة ..

ماذا قال القديس اثناسيوس حول الفداء : 

الخطية الاولى كان لها نتيجتين ، حكم الموت وفساد الطبيعة  ..
شق قانوني وشق طبيعي ..

حكم الموت : قال له " موتا تموت "
فساد الطبيعة : لأنه دخله عنصر الفساد .

الأمرين مرتبطين ببعض 
حكم الموت وتجديد الطبيعة  : حكم الموت يرفع وبعد ذلك يجددنا .
محبة ربنا وعدله : العدل خاص بالحكم ، والمحبة خاصة بالتجديد . والمحبة ليست منفصلة عن العدل
                    محبة عادلة وعدل محب .
التجسد والفداء : لولا رغبته في أن يفدينا ويموت نيابة عنا لما اخذ له ناسوتا .
موت المسيح والحياة التي أعطاها لنا : غير منفصلين .

أمثلة :

أولا : هناك حكم موت علينا : 

 1 - لو كان الإنسان لم يمت بعد  ،، عندما قال الله أننا نموت ،،  لأصبح الله غير صادق .
2 - رفع حكم الموت فورا عن جميع من ناب عنهم آذ قدم عوضا عنهم جسدا  مماثلا لأجسادهم .
3 - لاق بطبيعة الحال أن يوفى  الدين بموته .
4 - استحقوا حكم الموت ..

5 -  وضع حدا لحكم الموت الذي كان قائما ضدنا ..

7 - كان ضروريا أيضا وفاء الدين المستحق على الجميع .. 

انه يضع الأقوال نحو التجديد ويبعدها عن الحكم ..

قدم ذبيحة نفسه عن الجميع لهدفين معا:
أولا : لكي يحرر البشر من معصيتهم القديمة
ثانيا : ليظهر انه أقوى من الموت بإظهار جسده عديم من الفساد ك باكورة لقيام الجميع ..

اى انه :  أولا  حمل العقوبة ثم ثانيا جدد الطبيعة .

8 - كان إمام  كلمة الله مرة أخرى أن ياتى بالفاسد إلى عدم فساد  ( التجديد )
وفى نفس الوقت أن يوفى مطلب الله العادل المطالب به الجميع ( العدل )
فكان هو وحده أن يليق بطبيعته أن يجدد خلقة كل شئ وان يتحمل الآلام عوضا عنا ..

ثانيا : الصليب كان فيه تجديد الإنسان :

1السيد المسيح اختار موت الصليب
سفك الدم : بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة .
لماذا موت الصليب : 

1 - ليكون الموت علنا .
2 - يحفظ الجسد سليم  .
3 - ليموت فاتحا ذراعيه للكل .
4 - ليرتفع عن الأرض  .
5 - ليطهر الجو من الارواح الشريرة .
6 - ليتمم النبؤات . 

ذبيحة تبرير وليست تبرئة . *


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ماليش دعوه بالخطيه وتلوث ادم بالخطيه وكل ده 

انا كلامى واضح يا ست الكل


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا ماليش دعوه بالخطيه وتلوث ادم بالخطيه وكل ده
> 
> انا كلامى واضح يا ست الكل



*أنا شرحت عقيدة الفداء لكى تفهم
أما بالنسبه للذين صلبوه فطلب لهم المغفرة لعدم فهمهم ماذا صنعوا

إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 23 

33 وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 
34 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ».*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> جيد
> 
> اين اليهود فى ميزان الايمان المسيحى ؟؟ فى الملكوت ام فى غيرها
> 
> ...



*يهوذا الإسخربيوطى هو الذى سلم السيد المسيح
وهوكان من تلاميذ المسيح وسمع التعاليم وفهمها
وهى أن الإنسان عندما يخطئ ويتوب يغفر له ولكن يهوذا عندما سلم السيد المسيح وندم بعد ذلك لم يكن  عنده رجاء أى لم يكن عنده إيمان أن الرب سيغفر له فذهب إلى الحقل وشنق نفسه ولأن الرب عنده سابق معرفه بما سيحدث لذلك قال فى
 يوحنا 19  الذى اسلمنى اليك له خطيه اعظم
اليهود اللذين صلبوه طلب لهم المغفرة عن هذه الخطيه فقط


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نمسك الموضوع من الأول



> نجد انه ورط اشخاصا فى صلبه ولم يفديهم



مين قالك انه لم يفديهم؟



> ان كانت حقا هذه مشيئة الله ان يأتى ويصلب لماذا لم يبرىء من صلبوه ام انه جاء ليفدى العالم ولكن ترك هؤلاء بلا فداء



مين قالك انه تركهم بلا فداء؟

كلامك خاطئ
فالفداء لكل من يقبله سواء من صلبوه أو غيرهم



> واذا كانت خطية الانسان حقا فى حق الله تستدعى ان يصلب الله فاعتقد اننا نحتاج ان يصلب من اجلنا ملايين المرات .



هذا في حالة ان المصلوب غير محدود
لذلك كانت حتمية تجسد الله الغير محدود
فتكون كفارته و فداءه غير محدود
لذلك لانحتاج ان يصلب ملايين المرات
فمرة واحدة تكفي



> من صلب المسيح يا اعزائى ؟؟



أدانه اليهود و طلبوا صلبه حسب الناموس
و نفذ العقوبة (عسكريا) الرومان



> تشتيت ايه مين هما يا سيد صوت اللى انت قولت عنهم قال لهم اغفر لهم يا ابتاه؟؟؟



اللي صلبوه
و اللي شتموه
و اللي استهزؤا به
و اللي بصقوا عليه
و اللي سخروا منه



> وهل قبل الغفران ام لم يقبل



كل من يؤمن بالفداء ينال غفران



> فان كان قبل فاليهود فى الملكوت رغم كفرهم ورغم انه وصفهم فى يوحنا 19 قائلا (الذى سلمنى اليك له خطيه اعظم)



نعم اليهود الآن في (الفردوس) و سيدخلون الملكوت في النهاية
طبعا اليهود الذين عاشوا حسب شريعة الرب و بره
و عاشوا على رجاء الفداء منتظرين تجسد الرب

أما من عاشوا في الخطية و النجاسة
فهم في الجحيم و سيدخلون جهنم في النهاية



> الم تحتجوا وتقولوا انه غفر لهم ..



يا عزيزي المسيح لا يغفر بشكل اعتباطي و عشوائي
اقرأ لعلك تعقل
 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 30 أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.​
فالمغفرة مش بالمزاج لكن حسب ايمانك
اذا كنت تؤمن بالمسيح و تقبله كفاديك و مخلصك
و طلبت منه مغفرة
فستنال المغفرة



> اين اليهود فى ميزان الايمان المسيحى ؟؟ فى الملكوت ام فى غيرها



أجبتك



> قال عنهم المسيح فى يوحنا 19 (الذى اسلمنى اليك له خطيه اعظم)
> 
> جيد هم كانوا مشاركين فى الصلب وكان بمشورتهم
> 
> فكيف اتى ليفدى العالم ويدين صالبيه



هذه الخطية الاعظم ، يمكن التوبة عنها
و هذه هي الحلقة المفقودة بالنسبة لك

فمهما كانت الخطية كبيرة
يغفرها الله لمن يقبل هذا الغفران بالفداء



> انت قولت انه سأل لهم المغفره فكيف سأل الله لهم المغفره ومع ذلك ظلوا على مخالفتهم له



من قال لك انهم ظلوا على مخالفتهم له؟



> ى انا سالت حضرتك عن اليهود فين هما قولى يا يمين يا شمال لا تضع نصوص فقد استنبط منها انا استنباط خاطىء فتعود وتلومنى



باختصار و بشكل مباشر
اليهود كالمسيحيين كالمسلمين ككل شعوب الارض
من يؤمن بالمسيح ينال غفران

الذي آمن بالمسيح و تاب عن الخطية (حتى الذين صلبوه) فسينالون غفران
الذين لم يؤمنوا (حتى الذين لم يمسوه بسوء) فلن ينالوا غفران

صلبهم للمسيح خطية مثل أي خطية
يمكن التوبة عنها



> الأمر بسيط
> 
> المغفرة متاحة لكل من يؤمن أنه سينال خلاص من خلال فداء السيد المسيح له على الصليب
> 
> ...



جبت المفيد يا اخ صوت صارخ



> فمن البديهى ان تكون عمليه الفداء وما يحيطها من ملابسات كلها بمحبه وان لا يكون فى طيات احداثها تحميل الناس خطيه اخرى



لا يوجد شئ اسمه تحميلهم خطية أخرى
فهو لم يغصب أحد على شئ
الكل يفكر و يختر اختياراته بنفسه و بعقله
و كل شخص مسؤول عن اختياره



> وهو نفسه قالها كما قلت لك فى انجيل يوحنا
> 
> قال هم يحملون خطيه .



نعم يحملون خطية ، يمكنهم ان يتوبوا عنها



> فاذا كان هو اتى ليصلب اساسا لانه يحب العالم كيف يحمل من ساعده على فداء العالم (بكونه سلمه ليصلب )
> كيف حمله خطيه كيف قال انه بتسليمه له حمل خطيه



لأن من ساعدوه على الفداء صلبوه لغرض (التخلص منه) أو (بيعه) و ليس لغرض المساعدة
وهو لم يجبرهم على شئ
و كونه تجسد ليصلب ، لا ينفي ان من صلبه يحمل خطيئة صلبه
لأن صلبه ببساطة هو عبارة عن رفض الوهيته و بروبيته
لأن اصلا تهمته التي حوكم بها هي ادعاء الالوهية
فالخطية هنــــا هي رفض الله نفسه و رفض سلطانه و الوهيته



> الطبيعى ان هذه مشيئته فكان احرى به ان يشكر من سلموه لانهم ساعدوه على ان تنفذ مشيئته فى ان يصلب عوضا عنا لا ان يحملهم خطيه .



لو كانوا سلموه للصلب بغرض و نية اتمام الفداء فيحق لك ذلك
أما يهوذا الذي سلمه فقد باعه بثلاثين من الفضة
و اليهود سلموه لأنهم ارادوا التخلص منه من أجل المناصب

فخطيتك تتحدد حسب غرضك و ليس حسب النتيجة
يعني لو انت فتحت بطن انسان بآلة حادة (بغرض العلاج) فهذا عمل صالح
أما لو فتحت بطنه ( بغرض قتله ) فهذا عمل شرير
ولو فتحت بطنه بغرض قتله فنتج عن ذلك فائدة مثلا ولم يمت
فستدان انت أيضًا على هذه الخطية مهما كانت النتائج

الآن تم اجابة سؤالك بشكل وافِ

ممكن لو عندك استفسار تلخصه في جملة مفيدة؟


----------



## simsimeg (9 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع،
الله يعطي كل منا الحرية لطاعته أو لفعل الشر. و كل انسان مسئول عما يفعل. و هذا لا يعفي الأشرار من مسئولية الخطية حتى لو تدخل الله و قلب الشر خيرا.
أَنْتُمْ قَصَدْتُمْ لِي شَرًّا، أَمَّا اللهُ فَقَصَدَ بِهِ خَيْرًا، لِكَيْ يَفْعَلَ كَمَا الْيَوْمَ، لِيُحْيِيَ شَعْبًا كَثِيرًا (تك 20:50)

و الدلالة على فساد منطقك هو السؤال الآتي: أخوة يوسف عندما باعوه هل فعلوا خيرا أم شرا؟ و إن كان يوسف قد صار فيما بعد سيدا على مصر كلها، هل يرجع الفضل في ذلك لأخوته؟ أم هم مخطئون في جميع الأحوال و الفضل كله يرجع لله؟


----------



## نصر 29 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى انا لا يهمنى ان القى شبهه او اى شىء من هذا جيد

الموضوع باختصار خارج قضيه الايمان بالله من عدمه وقلت هذا سابقا 
المشكله الاساسيه التى اتسائل عنها بمصطلح اخر او بالفاظ اخرى 

ان الله اتى ليفدى وهذه مشئته 

ولكن عندما تنظر للفداء كفداء بحد ذاته انه لم يتحقق الا بخطية الناس فلو لم يكن الناس خطوا لما كان تحقق الفداء
فمن الاساس لم يكن يجدر ان يتم الفداء نفسه بخطيه .. بغض النظر غفرت ام لم تغفر


----------



## simsimeg (9 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع،

"فلو لم يكن الناس خطوا لما كان تحقق الفداء"

"لو" حرف شعلقة في الجو 

الله لا تنقصه الوسائل يا عزيزي. هو لم يحث الناس على صلبه، فما فعلوه هو باختيارهم و بكامل حريتهم.

هل يصح أن يقال لو لم يطرد مشركو قريش محمدا من مكة لما ذهب إلى المدينة و لما نشأت الدولة الاسلامية و لما كان للاسلام وجود اليوم؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> فاذا كان هو اتى ليصلب اساسا لانه يحب العالم كيف يحمل من ساعده على فداء العالم (بكونه سلمه ليصلب )



*صالبي السيد المسيح لم يفعلوا هذا بضمير صالح لهدف أكمال الفداء, بل فعلوا ذلك بنية شريرة دفاعا عن مراكزهم الدنيوية

والذين فعلوا ذلك بجهالة, مثل قائد المائة, لم يكن عليه دينونة, فأعطاه الرب بصيرة ليعرف حقيقة من صلبه وليتبرر من فعلته

أما اليهود فقد حكموا على أنفسهم بأفواههم وبكامل إرادتهم, عندما صرخوا قائلين: «دَمُهُ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِنَا» (مت  27 :  25)*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ويهوذا ايضا سلمه بضمير شرير .. انه احد التلاميذ الذين من البديهى يعلمون انه الرب .. ومع ذلك حمله خطيه 

لم اتى لالقى شبهه .. كان مجرد تساؤل شخصى .. شكرا للتفاعل والاجابات التى لم تحسم اى شىء 

تحياتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> شكرا للتفاعل والاجابات التى لم تحسم اى شىء
> 
> تحياتى



*لم تُحسم بسبب خلفيتك الإسلامية

إنك لا تستطيع أن تمتلئ من أى أمر ما لم تسكب ما فيك أولاً*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*



ويهوذا ايضا سلمه بضمير شرير .. انه احد التلاميذ الذين من البديهى يعلمون انه الرب .. ومع ذلك حمله خطيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...



شبة صحيح ولكن ليس صحيح ، ولكن لا عليك ، 

ثم ماذا ؟؟؟

يهوذا أيضا فعل هذا بضمير شرير نتيجة حبة للمال !





شكرا للتفاعل والاجابات التى لم تحسم اى شىء 


أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا لكلامك الذي لم يقدم ولم يؤخر شيء !*


----------



## كامل علي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ --امة --ماهي شروط الفادي


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كامل علي قال:


> صوت صارخ --امة --ماهي شروط الفادي



*هذا موضوع آخر .........
وممنوع التشتيت 

ممكن تفتح موضوع جديد بما تريده

ولا تنس الألقاب, فهذا من مبادئ الأخلاق*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

> ولكن عندما تنظر للفداء كفداء بحد ذاته انه لم يتحقق الا بخطية الناس فلو لم يكن الناس خطوا لما كان تحقق الفداء
> فمن الاساس لم يكن يجدر ان يتم الفداء نفسه بخطيه .. بغض النظر غفرت ام لم تغفر



و لماذا لم يكن يجدر؟



> ويهوذا ايضا سلمه بضمير شرير .. انه احد التلاميذ الذين من البديهى يعلمون انه الرب .. ومع ذلك حمله خطيه



وله ان يتوب و تُغفَر له هذه الخطية


----------



## كامل علي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ اي القاب تبحث عنها لا تنسي كلامك عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم انا لم اقل لك غير اسمك الموجود في الصفحة عايز اقول المشرف ماشي الموضوع هو *تساؤلات حول الفداء والمحبه انا اقول ما شروط الفادي في فداء ام لا انا اقول ما هي شروط الفادي سؤال واحد فقط اما اي فادي ينفع وربنا معك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كامل علي قال:


> صوت صارخ اي القاب تبحث عنها لا تنسي كلامك عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم انا لم اقل لك غير اسمك الموجود في الصفحة عايز اقول المشرف ماشي الموضوع هو *تساؤلات حول الفداء والمحبه انا اقول ما شروط الفادي في فداء ام لا انا اقول ما هي شروط الفادي سؤال واحد فقط اما اي فادي ينفع وربنا معك *



*هل اتباع النظام يتعبك فى شيئ
تعلم أن تكون متحضر باتباع النظام

افتح موضوع جديد بما تريده*


----------

